# PR catalyst question..



## Tclements (Apr 23, 2015)

I went to Michael's and bought some clear polyester casting resin. For some reason they sell the catalyst separately,  however they were sold out of the catalyst. So my question is will a catalyst for fiberglass resin work the same? My closest Michael's store is 3 hours away and I won't be going back any time soon. Any knowledge will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSea (Apr 23, 2015)

You can buy it online, but it may be pricey when you add shipping.  The product is called MEKP.

EDIT:  and ignore the instructions.  For pen blanks I use 4 drops per ounce.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 23, 2015)

Hobby Lobby in your vicinity? 
Don



Tclements said:


> I went to Michael's and bought some clear polyester casting resin. For some reason they sell the catalyst separately,  however they were sold out of the catalyst. So my question is will a catalyst for fiberglass resin work the same? My closest Michael's store is 3 hours away and I won't be going back any time soon. Any knowledge will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSea (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Hobby Lobby sells the MEKP with the resin, not separate.





its_virgil said:


> Hobby Lobby in your vicinity?
> Don
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PSNCO (Apr 23, 2015)

Step 1:  Order the 1 gallon size of Kast-a-Blank for $50 (and FREE shipping).  It comes with 1oz of MEKP.

Step 2:  Return that small jug of Castin Craft to Michaels the next time you're near one.  (You paid about 3x-4X too much for Polyester resin that is probably really old.)

By the time you get that MEKP, you'll pay $30 for a pint or $40 for a quart.  A gallon from woodsnwhimsies is $50


----------



## mmyshrall (Apr 23, 2015)

See if anyone carries Inlace products in your area.  Their activator is MEKP and my local Woodcraft sells it separately.

Also, Lowes carries Bondo Fiberglass Resin Liquid Hardener at some stores, it is MEKP.

Then, there's always Amazon...

Michael


----------



## Tclements (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## MikeinSC (Apr 27, 2015)

I've used MEKP packed and sold for Bondo without issue. 
Found it at Walmart??


----------

